# New French anti-tank weapon



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

This is supposed to rival the US Hellfire. I lauged until I almost cried. The link is "work approved" nothing dirty.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

What are they supposed to do with that...drop it down the hatch? :lol:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

haha I think they should up the propulsion system from rubber bands to bungies at least.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I think the weapon is working as intended, its teaching the french to run away even faster.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:toofunny: my room mate is still rolling on the floor, too funny


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is funnier every time I see it. You know the French do make some good weapons. They do handle being dropped very well. I would like to have one of their Famas and about 20 mags. Ok 10 will do. I like it because you can change it from right to left hand easily.


----------



## SHA (Feb 11, 2007)

lol...........well it adds meaning to the phrase "do not shoot until you see the whites of they eyes"

but you laugh , but you just do not understand how that works. you site the tank a mile away, carefullly determine which direction its going, fire the weapon, and as you saw run away very quickly, and then HOPE the tank runs over it.


----------



## captdave (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey you all laugh, but during the riots in france last year they lost one of their militarys largest supplers to an arson fire. Their military was crippled and may never recover. Yes you may think this is funny due to the repeated criticism against the U.S. and its civilians, but without that white flag manufacturing co. they will never survive without our support. viva la frinche... :beer:


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

That is hilarious!!! :lol:

Personally the French can defend themselves with that and leave us out of it! During WWII they wouldn't help our troops out with food or anything else. Our guys couldn't even cut a tree to build a fire to keep from freezing. The French have shown there true feelings towards the USA and IMO :evil: Go it on there own. How long do you think they would last without us to back them up. 
They need those white flags alrighty!!!

*I do not and will not patronize any frech company. *


----------

